# Traveling to Windham Mountain - driving which car?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

So I'm traveling to Windham Mountain in Upstate NY this Sunday for some day boarding with a few friends and wanted to get everyone's opinion on which car I should take up there. I've never been to Windham so I don't know how the roads are over there. I own an RWD car (Infiniti G35) and was wondering if that was okay to bring up there or should I just borrow my brother's SUV since its AWD instead? 

I know it's a silly question but only asking because it's a pain to ask for the SUV. Share some input people!

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The G should be fine particularly since it's not calling for snow, at all, this weekend. The roads are pretty open and get a bit windy going up and around some bends, but again, no snow is being called for so take your pick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> The G should be fine particularly since it's not calling for snow, at all, this weekend. The roads are pretty open and get a bit windy going up and around some bends, but again, no snow is being called for so take your pick.


Hmm okay then maybe I'll take my car and hope I don't get stuck anywhere with ice and snow since I got stuck in a snowstorm on an interstate back in January of this year by Woodbury Commons Outlet. Not cool I tell you lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah you'll be fine, I drive a mustang and haven't had any issue's, nice windy roads too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If there's ANY kind of slush/snow on the ground, the G will be going nowhere. Trust me, I know...albeit I was running 285/30/20 or 275/35/19 summer tires those times. I picked up some snow tires for the G this year, and it did ok getting home when it snowed in the city, but couldn't even make it up a steep driveway. If you're on anything but dedicated snow tires, just borrow your bro's car to be safe. Oh, with how slammed my car is too, I'd bottom out for sure, and can't afford to slide into a curb. You'll be a little better off if you're at stock height.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you fit your gear in that car? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope I can fit my gear in that car. I need to see if I can put the back seats down so I can stash my boards from the trunk to the back of my seat. I know the boards won't fit sideways in the backseat.

Hmm yea I don't want to get stuck bc I already got stuck once with the G with light snow/ice conditions. But the forecast for this weekend is sunny with no rain/snow at all.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

windham isnt in upstate ny. whiteface and gore are.

you will be fine with your car.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> windham isnt in upstate ny. whiteface and gore are.
> 
> you will be fine with your car.


OMG, someone who's NOT from NY (not NYC) that doesn't refer to the rest of the state outside NYC as upstate. Major props to you my friend. :thumbsup:

And again as I mentioned, there is NO site I can find calling for snow this weekend there. On top of that we are having the Feb thawing before the second round of winter comes by. Last 2-3 days have been in the 40-50's. If there is some if any snow on the side of the road I'll be surprised, but definitely isn't going to be any on the road, period, unless snow comes from no where unpredictably.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's Upstate....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I managed to fit my Burton Wheelie Gig Bag with my board and my girl's board in there as well with no problems. I pushed my back seats down in order to get everything to fit properly since it wont fit sideways as expected. I'm excited to board and hope the trails will be okay with the warm weather.

My other friends headed up to Gore / Whiteface mountain this afternoon. I wonder how much better / worse their conditions are as well.

Lets pray I don't get stuck anywhere! lol


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope you had a good day, was there yesterday and it was pretty decent. The weather got some of the snow mushlike enough to act like powder and make for good boarding ripping up along the edges of the trails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Hope you had a good day, was there yesterday and it was pretty decent. The weather got some of the snow mushlike enough to act like powder and make for good boarding ripping up along the edges of the trails.


Actually I was very disappointed with the trails today at Windham because it was super icy all over the place. I did not find powder if any, at all. Each fall I took today impacted my knee and now I have a huge swelling around it. 

I will still go back on the 2nd week of March as I have a bachelor's trip there (yea don't ask why we're doing snowboarding for that kind of a trip lol) I hope by then the conditions will have improved much.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

My guess is they didn't groom it over again very much then from Saturday. I didn't find powder as I mentioned, the snow was just soft enough to be mush to act like powder in a way, where enough is covering the ground to kick up instead of hard packed and ice. It always gets icy inevitably at any of the 3 major Catskill resorts due to mostly man-made snow, not enough natural. Also yesterday was warmer than today, so that helped out a bit in softening up the snow, but it still got icy at the day's end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

You gotta stay on the edges of the runs to find a hint of powder. Did you see those giant patches of solid ice on top of the mountain? Crazy stuff. The mountain does have a decent layout though


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking I might head up to Windham tomo..... worth it?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Eh.....hard to say, any of the 3 Catskill resorts will be around the same conditions. However, I have to say out of the 3, Wind seems to have the best conditions and layout IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. After the amount people that were there yesterday and today... :dunno:

Plus, no new snow, and you're going to be stuck in horrible traffic going back down to LI (3 day weekend, everyone coming back home)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ehhh...good point. Screw it... Wanted to get some riding in on the new boots. Guess I've gotta wait till next weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Better conditions, so you're not missing out


----------

